# Lime and Fertilizer



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I have been working on my fertilizer plan since last fall and soil temps are finally on the rise.

I remember reading you should put down N 2-3 weeks before your N. I don't remember seeing anything specific to P or K.

I am planning am planning a P and K app in the near future to help address some deficiencies. I put down 12#/M of calcitic lime last week. Are there similar rules when it comes to P and K and Lime? I poked around a bit but did not find anything specific.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Common wisdom is to apply N (non-nitrate fertilizers) a week prior to applying lime to help lessen volitization (gassing off). of the ammonia, particularly when applying urea. No harm to anything other than your wallet as anywhere up to 30-even 50% of the N value could be lost in worse case scenarios. No problem applying P or K with N. If your question is in regards to Lime, I am unaware of any detrimental issues of applying P or K with lime. Maybe one of the pros @Greendoc @osuturfman @viva_oldtrafford etc. can advise re: best practices.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Ridgerunner you answered my question.

I remembered seeing you mention the volatility with regard to N and the loss you mention above. Since I do not plan to put any N down for a few weeks, I figured I would just confirm my understanding. Thanks again


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Need to keep K two weeks from Ca. They are antagonistic.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @HoosierLawnGnome


----------

